# Frodo's Denali Pics



## Greg (Jun 30, 2004)

Perhaps you've seen them already, but if not, be sure to have a look at Frodo's Denali pics he posted *HERE*.  8)


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 30, 2004)

That Yankees cap even made it to Denali!   UGH!    :roll: 

Fantastic Accomplishment!!!


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2004)

Do I need to send you a *patch* to make AZ your third favorite Web site?  :lol:


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 1, 2004)

I had no idea that AZ hosts such serious climbers.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 1, 2004)

Greg, do you have patches for AZ? I would definitely add one to my pack if you did... For my 3rd favorite site...   

Silent Cal, I take a Yankee cap to every summit. Just doing my best to keep the curse alive...


----------



## bigbog (Jul 4, 2004)

*re:....*



			
				SilentCal said:
			
		

> That Yankees cap even made it to Denali!   UGH!


...and to think we all were horrified just by the Exxon Valdez spill :roll:

Happy 4th Everyone....ayuh' 8)


----------

